# Bonecrusher Sig



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

my last request was 11-03
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/45952-got-my-memmbership-now-i-need-sig.html

I need to sport my newly found man-crush for Zimmerman(no ****)
7,500 to the winner

pics:









or anything else you can find

Title: The Bonecrusher

Sub-text: nevrsummr13

colors:black, red, gold

size: 400 x 200

avvy:no

all attempts will be repped


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll try and get somthing done, I think I got an idea.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i tried


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my attempt:


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

those are awesome guys,

I'll give it a few more hours and see if anyone else comes up with anything


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's something I did real fast.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

all great sigs


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry took so long for the response guys

I think I'm going to go with Steph's 
all of them are amazing though
thanks guys

repped


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks.....


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bregy shouldn't of gotten stupid in that fight against Errol (the pic in the sig) and pissed Errol off and he would of won the fight.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lesson of the day: Don't piss Errol off


----------

